# Pentile display



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Im wanting to get some input on the bionics display quality vs say the DX or DX2. And also any complaints about the device. Thanks

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I went to bionic from the X. Pentile is a bit to get use to. My son now has my X and when I look at his screen I say yuk. Pentile is of course a bit like the screen door effect. Basically as if you can see every pixel. You won't even notice it after a while though. I can't say I have much to complain about at this point. Most bugs have been worked out and ICS is on it's way. It has a great radio to pick up signals compared to samsung. If you are into rooting your phone, ICS leak is here with the ability to OC to 1.3ghz. Kexec is starting up to side load custom kernels.

0x48 0x65 0x6c 0x70 0x20 0x6d 0x65 0x21 0x21


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks man. I've had the DX, fascinate, Gnex, SGS2 and back on my wifes old DX.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## Androidx8791 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks man. I've had the DX, fascinate, Gnex, SGS2 and back on my wifes old DX. I was into the crackflashing but as long as I can root it and make a theme for it im good. I just prefer the radios on Moto.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## gloster (Oct 10, 2011)

I went from an original Droid to the Droid Bionic. I have no issue at all with the pentile screen.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

You will appreciate your pentile screen on a sunny day, when you are the only person who can read their phone.


----------

